# Fistula



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 2, 2012)

Ever had a Fistula removed?
I may be out for weeks.:angry2:


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 2, 2012)

Fistula..
Sounds like a Super Hero.


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 2, 2012)

No and very happy about that. I looked it up,, & found this one eeeww sure hope this is not your aliment Anal fistula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It don't sound like no super hero only hmm perhaps a gay other team one. Hope you mend fast like a bullet n well like speeding locomotive.


----------



## Somesawguy (Jul 31, 2012)

I just had two removed. It hasn't been fun. I hope you're feeling better. 

They have me out for a week, and I'm crawling the walls with boredom. I'd hate to see two weeks.


----------

